# Trailer Shopping--Need Some Guidance



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Good ventilation, brakes on both axles, axles that are over rated (overly heavy rated, if you think you'll have 4ton loaded I like axles good for 6 ton). Good lighting, markers on fenders and the outer most of the trailer. An escape door and an easy to use rear door (wether its ramp or step up, the door should be easy, simple, and succure). Tack or hay storage. In a small two horse, I'd be happy with one or the other. All these are just what I'd like. Everyone has varying likes and wants. Good luck finding the trailer that fits y'all best and when you do, pics are mandatory 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course, get someone who knows what to look for to check everything over. Part that was very important to me, I bought a brand new one, was a swing out saddle rack, so I didn't have to step inside the tackroom to get or put back a saddle. If I were to buy used, I think the wiring would have to be A ok, I would plug it into my receiver before I buy it, wiring can be a nightmare, also the axles better not be rusted, floorboards can be easily replaced. Good luck in your search.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe you could give us a region you are located and your budget. We might, or people in your area could suggest for sale ads or trailer brands available to you.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If you looking for steel I would not get one unless it was annaneal or galvaneal? something like that. It is a treated steal. Titan has it and a few others.The regular steel are rusted before they even leave the lot.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

A 2 horse is not as stable as a 4 horse, so you really want to have sway bars.
I got my 1993 Dodge 3/4 Cummins truck changed over to a gooseneck when I got that kind of trailer, but I kept both the bumper hitch and the swaybars, just in case, for the future.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Maybe you could give us a region you are located and your budget. We might, or people in your area could suggest for sale ads or trailer brands available to you.


I am in Missouri and looking to stay around $3k cash....


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i wouldnt buy steel, and especially used steel, they rust, 
many 2 horse trailers only have brakes on one axle, and any of them big enough for your horse will have have 3500 lb X 2 axles. for a rating of 7000lbs,

oh an no title no deal, dont hand over any cash till you have the titile, none of that billy bob has it we'll mail it to you stuff. OK thats fine then I'll mail you the money when the title shows up. Then check that the VIN numbers match.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Joe on the fact that make sure the title is clean and clear.

Personally I love a good quality steel trailer you just have to make sure they are in good shape if you buy used and maintain them. We have used steel trailers for years hauling cattle and horses on crappy dirt roads and they hold up pretty good.

For your price range you can almost get a brand new CM/S&H or WW brand stock combo bumper pull trailer. I love WW trailers, they have worked very well for us given the abuse we have dished out.
Someone mentioned Titan trailers, the older ones were great. A friend bought a brand new gooseneck Titan about 4 years ago and he hates it. It has basically rattled a part and has had numerous problems with it. But that is only one trailer....so take it for what it is worth....free advice, LOL!

Have you done any searching on Horse Trailer World? They have a pile of ads and it can give you an idea of what the prices are in your area.
Good Luck!


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I agree with Joe on the fact that make sure the title is clean and clear.
> 
> Personally I love a good quality steel trailer you just have to make sure they are in good shape if you buy used and maintain them. We have used steel trailers for years hauling cattle and horses on crappy dirt roads and they hold up pretty good.
> 
> ...


I have looked at Horse Trailer World and some other sites and have checked out those brand trailers as I've been trying to do some research to see where I fall with my budget. I would prefer an aluminum trailer but obviously way out of my budget. I can maintain a steel trailer and have access through my Dad who has tools and workshop for any light work that may need to be done.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well-I have a REALLY old Valley-I think it is a 1992 or something. I LOVE it. Hubby wants me to replace it, but I am not so inclined. I love the weight of it. I only ever take one horse in it, as the rest is used for my extra stuff-and I will tell you it tows beautifully. I maintain it impeccably, but it has always been kept outside.....still incredibly solid according to my trailer guy who always offers to buy it. I have had it rewired, but other that that-it is not the most beautiful thing, but remains solid as a rock. Valleys are well built, and as far as value-my trailer guy has offered me $4k on trade in (he deals only in Jamcos, which I LOVE, but are super pricey). Mine is a extra wide, extra tall 2h straight load, ramp, double axle, sway bars are a must, and hubby built in custom cabinets in the front for storage...makes it sort of a modified dressing room type thing. I bet you could get one in your price range. I will say that in looking myself, one thing I like about mine that I cannot find is that the divider goes all the way to the floor. I like it because of the fact that I only take one horse, and always have lots of stuff on the off side. I don't want to have to worry about all the "stuff" getting over with the horse. JMHO.

My best friend has an Exiss, which ic a nice trailer-also a 2h straight load, but aluminum......neither one of us likes the way it tows compared to my steel. But, it is prettier, and much easier to keep clean-just hose it out. It has a seperate tack room, so her "stuff" is away from the horses.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Well-I have a REALLY old Valley-I think it is a 1992 or something. I LOVE it. Hubby wants me to replace it, but I am not so inclined. I love the weight of it. I only ever take one horse in it, as the rest is used for my extra stuff-and I will tell you it tows beautifully. I maintain it impeccably, but it has always been kept outside.....still incredibly solid according to my trailer guy who always offers to buy it. I have had it rewired, but other that that-it is not the most beautiful thing, but remains solid as a rock. Valleys are well built, and as far as value-my trailer guy has offered me $4k on trade in (he deals only in Jamcos, which I LOVE, but are super pricey). Mine is a extra wide, extra tall 2h straight load, ramp, double axle, sway bars are a must, and hubby built in custom cabinets in the front for storage...makes it sort of a modified dressing room type thing. I bet you could get one in your price range. I will say that in looking myself, one thing I like about mine that I cannot find is that the divider goes all the way to the floor. I like it because of the fact that I only take one horse, and always have lots of stuff on the off side. I don't want to have to worry about all the "stuff" getting over with the horse. JMHO.
> 
> My best friend has an Exiss, which ic a nice trailer-also a 2h straight load, but aluminum......neither one of us likes the way it tows compared to my steel. But, it is prettier, and much easier to keep clean-just hose it out. It has a seperate tack room, so her "stuff" is away from the horses.


You mention sway bars are a must...I recently learned of a sway bar, but sounds like it could be tricky in the areas I sometimes pull in. Could you explain why the sway bar is a must? I got the impression that this was more due to bad pulling with the Calico brand, though this same person mentioned that it may not be an issue with all Calicos...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Phura said:


> You mention sway bars are a must...I recently learned of a sway bar, but sounds like it could be tricky in the areas I sometimes pull in. Could you explain why the sway bar is a must? I got the impression that this was more due to bad pulling with the Calico brand, though this same person mentioned that it may not be an issue with all Calicos...


 I have had many horse trailer from an early 70's 2 horse to a new large gooseneck with LQ. I have never used sway bars and never needed them. So I would make sure everything is set up correct before getting sway bars.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I just feel like it holds it steadier-I do more highway driving-65 MPH with big trucks passing......and with one horse. Plus, for many many years, the one horse was a draft cross, and I was pulling it way underpowered......I now have a larger SUV, so that is no longer an issue. I feel it helps it stay balanced. So-it is a must for ME.


----------

